# Help finding a kit to build



## copcheck (Dec 9, 2011)

Since this is not WWII related I did not want to post it in the model forum.

My boss, and Army vet, told me that his favorite helicopter is a Huey AH1 with the shark mouth on it.

For the life of me I cannot find one with a shark mouth in 1/72 scale on the Internet.

Can anyone offer some help?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2011)

Humm.. if it had to be the Huey it should be UH-1 . But if it should be AH-1 it had to be Bell also known as Cobra. 

As memo serves the UH-1 shark-mouth model has been offered by Italeri.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2011)

Yep it's a UH-1C Gunship 1/72 scale kit of Italeri no.050.







available here...

LuckyModel.com - ITALERI 1/72 UH-1C Gunship (IT 050)
UH-1C Gunship (Italeri 050) - JAC HOBBIES


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2011)

And here on Ebay...

1/72 UH-1C Huey Gunship Helo Italeri 050 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2011)

Something interesting for the AH-1 Cobra....

AH-1G Cobra (Fujimi 1/48 ) by gschmidt

and for Mastercraft kit....






MasterCraft B02 Bell AH-1G Huey-Cobra "Pale Raider"


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 9, 2011)

I think you've covered all the bases there Wojtek. Good show.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2011)

Prof Dipl Eng Werke Meister Doktor micro Surgeon Wojtek does it again!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 9, 2011)

von Ulm.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2011)

Top response Wojtek.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 10, 2011)

A man of many caps, well researched Inspector Wojetk.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2011)

THX Gents...


----------



## copcheck (Mar 16, 2012)

Wojtek, below are the pics of the kit I'm building for my boss. As I said in my PM, I can't figure out where to start sanding to fit the canopy into place. This kit leaves so much to be desired, but I'm determined to get it done.

The kit is made by Mister Craft Hobby Kits, I was fooled when I bought it off of Ebay and thought it was a Mastercraft kit, the logo is nearly identical.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 16, 2012)

CP, check and see if the area I have marked in red is parallel with the back of the canopy. If not you can start here by truing up the line and it may fall into place. In your post it looks like it may have a wider gap at the top.


----------



## A4K (Mar 16, 2012)

Yep, would agree with that -well done Wojtku!


----------



## copcheck (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks I'll start there!

Much appreciated.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 16, 2012)

Your welcome. Trimming the lower part of the back edge should allow it to rotate into place if I'm seeing what I think I am.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2012)

I agree with all ABW here Jon. It is the area you should start sanding. I seems that it should be done very gently. Just a little bit at the top of the edge and a little bit more at the bottom of it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2012)

Agreed, a little bit at a time checking constantly....once you go too far it creates more problems which equals more work!


----------



## copcheck (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you gents.

I'm still a bit embarrassed that I was fooled by the name of the kit.

Clever trick though. Has anyone seen kits by that name?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2012)

I haven't seen any of Academy Minicraft kits of the Cobra in the scale. They offer bigger ones ( 1/48 scale) but these are of a variant called Super Cobra. The G type is also offered by Revell/Monogram but the model is of the becoming more popular 1/32 scale recently.















The Mastercraft 1/72 scale model is a copy of an old Matchbox one, I think.










Additionally, the Monogram offered the Cobra variant of 1/72 scale. But I'm not sure if it is still selling.


----------

